# صلوا معي لشفاء challenger



## strooong (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*أرجو من الأخوة الصلاة للأخ challenger 
الأخ  الحبيب شالنجر في المشفى  منذ 20 يوم و اكثر .
بسبب عمل جراحي فلقد وجد  أن لديه صمامين في القلب مغلقين .
و الشكر للرب نجحت العملية بنسبة رائعة و هو في طريقه للتعافي و العودة للأخوة و المنتدى بمشيئة  الرب .

صلوا معي له لتمام الشفاء 
أخوكم strooong*


----------



## strooong (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

*أحبائي سأضطر للخروج من حاليا  ً لأنني في  مكان عام
شكرا ً لك أخي باحث آخر .*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

الحمد لله اننا اطمئننا على سلامته 
و عرفنا سبب غيابه عن المنتدى 
و انشاء الله يتعافى من مرضه قريبا 
و يعود لنا بصحة و عافية 
اشكرك يا سترونج على هذا الخبر 
ارجو منك يا سترونج ان تبلغه سلامى الخاص
نسجد لله حمدا على سلامته 
و نصلى ان يعود لنا قريبا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

ربنا يكمل معه للنهاية 
وحمدلله على سلامته 
وأنشاء الله يقوم بالسلامة وييجى ينورنا فى المنتدى 
بشفاعة أم النور ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

نشكر الرب على سلامته وانشالله يتعافى ويبقى احسن مما كان ... ميرسى انك طمنتنا عليه يا ستررونج ....ومنتظرينه يرجعلنا من تانى لما ربنا يتمم شفااه........ربنا يباركك ويباركه وصلوات القديسين تكون معكم .


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

[وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا فَتَخْرُجُونَ وَتَنْشَأُونَ كَعُجُولِ الصِّيرَةِ. 

واثقين يا رب فيك و في برك و شفاءك. كلمة واحدة من عندك فيبرأ ابنك حبيبك.

الرب يحفظك و يرعاك يا اخ challenger و يردك لنا معافى بكامل صحتك بأقرب وقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## totty (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

​_نشكر يسوع على نجاح العمليه
وعقبال يارب لما يرجعلنا تانى بألف سلامه_


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

نشكر ربنا  على سلامته

ربنا  يتم شفاؤه

ويرجع ينور المنتدى تانى

بشفاعه جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم العدرا مريم​


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

حمدالله على سلامته 
ويارب يتعافى بسرعة وصحته ترجع احسن من الاول
ربنا معاه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

[Q-BIBLE] 
*وَالْمُحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الشِّفَاءِ شَفَاهُمْ. *
[/Q-BIBLE]

نعم يا رب فأن أبنك *شالنجر* محتاج أن تشفية 

فألمسة يا رب بأيدك المقدسة تشفى كل الآمة و جروحة

أمين يا رب يسوع





​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

يسوع يشفية جالنجر دة غالي علي قلوبنا اوي صلوات العذراء والقدسين


----------



## rose24 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

*الف الحمد الله على السلامة
ويا ربي كل الصحة لاخونا العزيز ويقوم بالف خير ويرجع وينور المنتدى*


----------



## Tabitha (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

*الرب يحمي ابنه challenger ويرجع لنا بألف سلامة*


----------



## strooong (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

*شكرا لكم من كل قلبي 
صدقوني سيفرح أخي الحبيب شالنجر بصلواتكم  

( أينما أجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمي أكون أنا في الوسط )
آمين 

من أجمل الأمور التي تعطي الفرح للمريض هي التعزية 
شكرا ً أحبائي  سأقوم بطباعة دعواتكم  له لتعزى بها .

و أنا آسف جدا ً لعدم تمكني  من التواصل معكم لأنني لا أملك خط أنترنت فمداخلاتي السابقة كانت من عند شالنجر .

على كل حال العودة قريبة .*


----------



## the servant (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

رب المجد يسوع قادر يمد ايدة قبل اي عمل طبي ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف ويقيمة بخير
وسلام ببركة صوم الميلاد المقدس قوة صليبة سلطان لاهوتة المحي وبركة ام النور وملاك اليوم
شكرا اخي strong انك ادتنا بركة الصلاة من اجلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

*نشكرك ربي الحبيب على عملك فى أخينا شالنجر  ونسألك أن تباركه بكل بركة روحية ليكون نور يضئ لساكنى الظلمة, لك كل المجد إلى الأبد....................آمين*


----------



## ramy saba (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

أم المخلص تكون معة أمين


----------



## maria123 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

الرب يحميه ويرجعه لنا سالما


----------



## استفانوس (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

كل الشكر لك يالهي المحب
فاانت الطبيب الاعظم
نشكرك لاجل عنايتك بأخونا  شالنجر
كمل معه يارب
لكي يعود يخدمك كسابق عهده


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معي لشفاء challenger*

نشكر يا رب على سلامة اخونا العزيز تشالنجر 
مد يا رب يدك وتمم شفائه ليعود بيننا من جديد بكامل عافيته​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

سنصلى له لتمام الشفاء


----------

